# 1. Diessener 12h MTB-Europameisterschaft



## medusa66 (22. Februar 2013)

*12 Stunden auf dem Mountainbike*
Rund um den Schatzberg in Dießen am Ammersee...

Am 07.09.2013 um 07:00 Uhr ist es soweit, egal ob Profi-Fahrer oder ambitionierter Freizeitbiker - Der Spaß steht immer im Vordergrund. Starten Sie als Einzelfahrer, 2er, 4er oder 6er Team. Gesucht werden die Diessener MTB-Europameister in den verschiedenen Klassen.

Auf dem abgesteckten Rundkurs fahren Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker innerhalb von 12 Stunden möglichst viele Runden. Die Fahrer einer Mannschaft treten einzeln und nacheinander auf dem Parcours an. Wann sie sich ablösen, ob nach einer oder mehreren Runden, bleibt den Teams freigestellt. Wer am meisten Runden schafft gewinnt.

Die Meisten machen nur aus Spaß mit - einfach um das Rennen intensiv zu erleben, mit dem Ziel, es im Jubel der Menge und im Team beenden zu können. Viele Andere sind regelmäßig bei Rennen dieser Kategorie dabei. Auch Firmen haben diese Art von Event vermehrt für sich entdeckt und stellen oft ein oder sogar mehrere Teams. Nicht zuletzt werden auch der Teamgeist und der Zusammenhalt der Teilnehmer durch diese Herausforderung gestärkt und gefördert.

Für die Zuschauer verspricht diese nicht alltägliche sportliche Veranstaltung einiges an Spannung und Abwechslung. Die Strecke ist eine Cross Country Strecke mit allem was sich ein Marathonbiker wünschen kann und ist auch für technisch nicht so versierte Fahrer/innen gut zu bewältigen: Trails, Schotterpassagen, schnelle Abfahrten, ein Teil Asphalt und einen Start/Ziel-Bereich der sich sehen lassen kann.

Ein professioneller Moderator sorgt den ganzen Tag über für Stimmung. Am Abend nach dem Rennen werden im Zelt der After-Race-Party die einzelnen Sieger geehrt. Die After-Race-Party "Rahmenbruch", auf dem Dorfplatz in Wengen, beginnt um ca. 20:00 Uhr (nach Rennschluß). Veranstalter ist die Burschenschaft Wengen.

Machen Sie mit und "erfahren" als Team oder Einzelstarter das besondere Flair der Langstrecke.
*
Kontakt:*
Helmut Bischeltsrieder
Lommelstr.8
86911 Dießen a.Ammersee
Telefon: +49 (0) 8807/6486
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Internet: http://www.schatzbergrennen.de


----------



## gunka (22. Februar 2013)

Europameisterschaft??? Mit den echten Europameistertrikots für  die Sieger? Klasse! Bin ich dabei! 
Oder nur so eine Pseudo-Europameisterschaft von denen es Dutzende gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medusa66 (22. Februar 2013)

@_gunka_

...was verstehst Du unter "echt"? Wenn Fahrer aus ganz Europa sich anmelden und mitfahren können? Oder eine Meisterschaft, an der Fahrer aus ganz Europa teilnehmen können?

Klar, es gibt keine "offizielle" Wertung wie z.B. bei einem Worldcup-Rennen, wenn Du das gemeint hast - dafür aber ein echt kerniges 12h MTB-Rennen auf einem abwechslungsreichen und anspruchsvollen 7km langen Rundkurs auf Waldtrails, Schotter und Asphalt im bayrischen Voralpenland...

...und das soll vor allem Spaß machen - ein Funktionstrikot gibt es aber trotzdem (allerdings bekommt jeder Fahrer eines ) - den Gewinnern der einzelnen Wertungsklassen winken Geld- und Sachpreise...

Also einfach anmelden und mitfahren...


----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2013)

Diese Pseudo  Meisterschaften nerven einfach nur noch 

Sprach er und packte die Tasche um morgen in Rotenburg zu starten


----------



## gunka (22. Februar 2013)

Also keine Europameisterschaft! Dann lasst doch einfach die Bezeichnung weg! Ist doch lächerlich! Und nervig wie Peter88 schon sagt!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Diese Pseudo  Meisterschaften nerven einfach nur noch
> 
> Sprach er und packte die Tasche um morgen in Rotenburg zu gewinnen



drücke die daumen.


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Februar 2013)

gunka schrieb:


> Also keine Europameisterschaft! Dann lasst doch einfach die Bezeichnung weg! Ist doch lächerlich! Und nervig wie Peter88 schon sagt!


 
WORD!

Nervig und inflationär!


----------



## CarlaKlammer (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forum,

oh - wie sehe hat da jemand Germanistik studiert - WORD & inflationär in einem Atemzug  WOW - schon sehr beeindruckend 

Anstatt nur rumzunörgeln wie der Name des sch... Rennens lautet, solltet Ihr dem Veranstalter lieber viel Glück wünschen - ist verdammt viel Arbeit sowas auf die Beine zu stellen, besonders beim ersten mal - weiß wovon ich rede, da wir schon ein ähnliches Rennen veranstaltet haben...

Hab diese Miesepeter satt, die immer nur kritisieren und selber nix auf die Reihe bekommen, echt

Wer sagt denn auch, dass es nur EINE MTB-Euro geben darf, hm?

...übrigends, inflationär bedeutet laut Duden: _Adjektiv - a. die Geldentwertung vorantreibend; b. auf eine Inflation hindeutend_
_(kann halt auch gut klugschei...)_

Wünsche den Veranstaltern auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Rennen...

Die Carla


----------



## Peter88 (24. Februar 2013)

Ja du hast ja recht. Natürlich ist jede neue Veranstaltung zu begrüßen..
Und wenn sie nicht so weit entfernt stattfinden würde, würde ich evtl. auch eine Teilnahme in Erwägung ziehen

Jedoch machst auch du dich in deinen ersten Satz , in deinen ersten Beitrag 
hier als neuangemeldetes Mitglied über jemand anderen lustig und stellst seine Schwächen zur Schau. Also du bist genauso ein mieser Charakter wie wir. Das musst du schon zugeben


----------



## CarlaKlammer (24. Februar 2013)

@Peter88

...ok, ok... Du hast ja recht, ich geb´s ja zu - bin sogar ein "besonders" mieser Charakter


----------



## gunka (24. Februar 2013)

CarlaKlammer schrieb:


> @_Peter88_
> 
> ...ok, ok... Du hast ja recht, ich geb´s ja zu - bin sogar ein "besonders" mieser Charakter



Sic!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (24. Februar 2013)

Wir sollten die neuen Europameister jetzt schon mal feiern!


----------



## CarlaKlammer (25. Februar 2013)

...klar, da feier ich gleich mit - na dann Prost!!!!


Die Carla


----------



## cd-surfer (25. Februar 2013)

CarlaKlammer schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> oh - wie sehe hat da jemand Germanistik studiert - WORD & inflationär in einem Atemzug  WOW - schon sehr beeindruckend
> 
> ...


 
Inflation einfach ausgedrückt:Geldentwertung,da zuviel davon im Umlauf ohne entsprechenden Gegenwert ist.
Und in diesem Zusammenhang:viele Veranstalter nennen ihre Rennen DM,EM oder WM ohne wirklich eine offizielle von den jeweiligen Verbänden ausgerichtete Meisterschaft auszurichten.

Und wieso kannst du,nachdem du 4 Wörter von mir gelesen hast,so über mich urteilen?


----------



## chris29 (25. Februar 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Diese Pseudo  Meisterschaften nerven einfach nur noch
> 
> Sprach er und packte die Tasche um morgen in Rotenburg zu starten



Und das sagt der amtierende Deutsche Meister im "12 Std. MTB indoor - fahren" oder so...


----------



## Chrisu0 (8. September 2013)

An alle Nörgler und tolle MTB Rennfahrer die nur bekannte und "große" Rennen fahren, 

Ich war dabei und es war ein fantastisches Rennen mit perfektem Service und guter und vor allem immer ausreichender Verpflegung ( nicht so ******* wie 24h in Mün...) bei einer wunderschönen CC Strecke, die fast nur auf Schotter und im Wald verlief.

Ich komm nächstes Jahr wieder und bin froh, dass es Leute gibt, die solche Rennen ins Leben rufen.
Danke dafür


----------



## naishy (9. September 2013)

Kann mich nur anschliessen. 

Super Rennen, gute Orga. 

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder. Macht weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavarian Biker (11. September 2013)

Wir waren als 4er Team dabei, super Event und gleich beim ersten mal respect. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------

